# Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

@ All


Ende Februar kommt einer meiner japanischen Freunde für
so 3-4 Jahre zum Arbeiten(Journalist) nach Deutschland/Berlin.
Letztens sandte er mir mal die Liste an Angelgerät,was er
und seine Frau ( sie Angelt auch ) mit nach Berlin nehmen.

Hier mal die Liste :


Folgende Angelzeuge werde ich mitbiringen(mit dem Schiff senden),

Rollen:
DAIWA       Marinepower 3000 (PE25 800m)  <PE25=200lbs>
SHIMANO     Tiagra 50WLRS(PE20 700m)
MIYAMAE     X8s(PE12 900m)
ALUTECNOS   Albacore 20lb(PE12 400m)
ABU GARCIA  ambassadeur 7500C3(PE6 300m)
ABU GARCIA  ambassadeur morrum7700CL(PE8 250m)
DAIWA       Supertanacom 500(PE6 400m)
RYOBI       adventure 500(PE5 300m)
DAIWA       Freams 4000J(PE3 300m)
SHIMANO     Aerlex4000
PFLUEGER    Medalist Fly reel
Und noch einige bilige und keine Spinningrollen.

Ruten:
<Salzwasser>
AlPHA TACKLE   Pacific Sprint 15-50lbs 2.2m
ALPHA TACKLE   magnum kaisar 50lbs 2.7m
ALPHA TACKLE   Deepcruiser 400W 2m
ALPHA TACKLE   blue quarter V2 332 3.6m
SAKURA         trolling 30lbs
SHIMANO        miyoshi60-360
DAIWA          hokage30-210V
DAIWA          catalina Stick  CS59S 1.75m
DAIWA          HX interline chouryu30-360
DAIWA          HX interline kenzaki80-310
UZAKI NISSIN   Tansei kawahagi 180
UZAKI NISSIN   besch Surf 390&420
<Sueswasser=maistens fuer Bachforelle>
Montaguer      Fly rod
DAIWA          suibiEX kouchou55
DAIWA          soushun chukou54MN
DAIWA          HZ tenkara TS 40MV
NFT            TAMAKAZE kouchou53
MAMIYA-OP      EG ADJUST honryu 72-82VS
RYOBI          adjuster keishinkan SS light kouchou61
SHIMANO        alpha-zoom toukei-nukiXL kouchou61
Und noch einige bilige ISO-ROD und Seabass-ROD


Auf meine Frage ob er hier einen Online-Shop eröffnen will
kam....|supergri|supergri|supergri
Am besten gefällt mir immer der Zusatz " Und noch ".
Dies sei aber nur ein Teil seiner gesammten Ausrüstung,welche
er in Japan hätte.
Sie wollen während der Zeit in Deutschland hier, rund um Europa angeln gehen.
Nachdem ich Ihm,Norwegen schon mit Filmen und Katalogen schmackhaft  gemacht habe,ist dies sein erstes Reiseziel.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Illexfreak (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

Überleg mal was das wert ist....
und einige BILLIGE ruten und rollen kommen ja NOCH dazu
echt Wahnsinn


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

Der Mann weiß, was gut ist.#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

Nun,jedem das seine.
Hat vermutlich auch Kondome mit 14 verschiedenen
Gummistärken dabei.#c 

Gruß

j.Breithardt #h


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

Schon prima Sachen aber so viel.
Und ne Shimano Aerlex oder Daiwa Freams ist ja nun auch nicht son dolles Geschir.

Ist er auf jeden Fall für alle in Europa zu kriegenden Fische gewappnet.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Überleg mal was das wert ist....
> und einige BILLIGE ruten und rollen kommen ja NOCH dazu
> echt Wahnsinn




Hab ihm schon angeboten,sein Bodyguard zu sein....:vik:


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Schon prima Sachen aber so viel.
> Und ne Shimano Aerlex oder Daiwa Freams ist ja nun auch nicht son dolles Geschir.
> 
> Ist er auf jeden Fall für alle in Europa zu kriegenden Fische gewappnet.
> ...



Er kauft sein Tackle ja auch nicht in D sondern J....


Der  STF  :g


----------



## silviomopp (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

#6 Ich würde mich freuen !!! Jeden tag Sushi ... frisch und selbst gefangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

Wenn die Aerlex (Japan-Model) die Kugellager in hoher Qualität drinne hätte, die sie als ein Gelegenheitsinport in DE dann nicht mehr drinne hatte (dafür 2 Kunststoffbuchsen) und selbst damit immer noch besser läuft als jede Rolle hier, was ist das denn dann? 

So gesehen und geschehen, ich besitze sogar sowas. :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



silviomopp schrieb:


> #6 Ich würde mich freuen !!! Jeden tag Sushi ... frisch und selbst gefangen.




Muß Dich enttäuschen,der Knabe hat ´nen 20 Std. Tag
und das von Mo.-Sa. 
Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Angeln.


Der  STF :g


----------



## muchti (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

*und schicken tut er alles mit´m 20ft. container via evergreen...stimmts?  |rolleyes

zumindest sind sie auf alles vorbereitet...
*


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn die Aerlex (Japan-Model) die Kugellager in hoher Qualität drinne hätte, die sie als ein Gelegenheitsinport in DE dann nicht mehr drinne hatte (dafür 2 Kunststoffbuchsen) und selbst damit immer noch besser läuft als jede Rolle hier, was ist das denn dann?
> 
> So gesehen und geschehen, ich besitze sogar sowas. :g



Wir können sie ja mal auseinanderschrauben wenn er hier ist und sehen uns das Wunder an Technik an....und dann....:c:c

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



muchti schrieb:


> *und schicken tut er alles mit´m 20ft. container via evergreen...stimmts?  |rolleyes
> 
> zumindest sind sie auf alles vorbereitet...
> 
> ...




Keine Ahnung,er sagte nur es wäre 50 Tage unterwegs 
und er .....:c


Der  STF


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Wunder an Technik an....und dann....:c:c


Das befürchte ich aber auch! 

Nein, das ist mir zu gefährlich, dann mag ich ja mit vielen Rollen nachher gar nicht mehr angeln, wenn ich wüßte welchen Stand die jetzt schon wieder haben, Kugellager und so. Oder doch mal schauen? #t :k |kopfkrat #c


----------



## Big Fins (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

muhahaha....:vik:
Was haste ihm bloß erzählt was hier im Ozean für Fische schwimmen?! Wenn er das Spitzkriegt, dass für unsere Dorsche eine 50er Tiagrs doch _etwas zu groß_ ist, möcht ich nicht in Deiner Haut stecken.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> muhahaha....:vik:
> Was haste ihm bloß erzählt was hier im Ozean für Fische schwimmen?! Wenn er das Spitzkriegt, dass für unsere Dorsche eine 50er Tiagrs doch _etwas zu groß_ ist, möcht ich nicht in Deiner Haut stecken.




@ plaa Sawai

Dann schicke ich ihn auf die Azoren,runter nach Afrika oder
richtung Indischer Ozean,da kann er sich dann austoben.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ plaa Sawai
> 
> Dann schicke ich ihn auf die Azoren,runter nach Afrika oder
> richtung Indischer Ozean,da kann er sich dann austoben.
> ...


Du willst doch nur sein persönlicher Guide sein ! )


----------



## darth carper (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

Total interessant!


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

Der Mann braucht einen Arzt. Auch wenn ich Japaner mag, aber DIESER Typ braucht einen Arzt!! Allerdings bin ich mal mit 22 Ruten im Gepäck nach Norwegen gefahren, das ist wohl auch nicht viel besser....

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Der Mann braucht einen Arzt. Auch wenn ich Japaner mag, aber DIESER Typ braucht einen Arzt!! Allerdings bin ich mal mit 22 Ruten im Gepäck nach Norwegen gefahren, das ist wohl auch nicht viel besser....
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:




Hi,die Ruten sind für Ihn und seine Frau.
Aber ich denke mal,wenn Sie beide in 3-4 Jahren Deutschland wieder verlassen,haben sie einige Ruten mehr im Gepäck.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## uwe103 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*

Moin STF,

aber Du wirst ihn doch sicher überzeugen können, dass er die "billigen" Rollen nicht wieder mit zurück nehmen muss, oder ?|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ plaa Sawai
> 
> Dann schicke ich ihn auf die Azoren,runter nach Afrika oder
> richtung Indischer Ozean,da kann er sich dann austoben.
> ...


 
oder nach  I S L A N D 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



uwe103 schrieb:


> Moin STF,
> 
> aber Du wirst ihn doch sicher überzeugen können, dass er die "billigen" Rollen nicht wieder mit zurück nehmen muss, oder ?|supergri




Ich glaube das klärt sich von alleine ....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wenn Japaner nach Deutschland kommen zum Angeln,seht mal was Sie mitbringen !!!!!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> oder nach  I S L A N D
> 
> grüße
> 
> mirco




Ich weiß nicht,ob er noch ´ne Harpune im Gepäck hat,dort
oben ist er ziemlich dicht an den  " Walen "...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Der  STF  :g


----------

